
Group Normalization - victorvation
https://arxiv.org/abs/1803.08494
======
Y_Y
No relation of subgroup normalisation, just a bad name.

------
toxik
Mostly only relevant for convnets it seems

~~~
black_puppydog
"only"

------
mrplank
Has anyone made or found an implementation yet?

~~~
argonaut
When it comes to using super new research models or methods in deep learning,
implementing it yourself instead of looking for other implementations is
almost a requirement. In my experience the majority of online
"implementations" of research deep learning models or methods have subtle
bugs, flaws, or outright implemented something different than the paper they
reference. This isn't limited to random github code: for example, I wouldn't
trust anything in tensorflow.contrib unless I read the source.

~~~
legulere
Having implemented algorithms from research papers I came to the conclusion
that the same is true about the papers. It’s unbelievable how bad the quality
of the description of algorithms often is.

------
godelmachine
Nothing to do with database normalization or reconciliation

